# New Fly Fisheran/Fisherwoman



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello everyone. I have been an avid saltwater fisher for the last six years, but never tried flyfishing. Well this Christmas i broke down and got the wife and myself a couple fly rods. We are very excited about learning everything we can about this artistic way of fishing. Plus we just moved onto Crescent Lake, which i have heard is packed with trophy fish. So all and all we are set up for some fun times. So, hello!, and we hope to talk and meet many of you down the road. Tight lines!

Matt and Janelle


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to flyfishing, and all the madness it brings:letsdrink

L8, Harry


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

It's good to see some new flyfishermen. Welcome to the sport


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

It's a great hobby and something to be part of ..have fun

-Hunter


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome! This is a good place to get some excellent information, we will try and help you guys out as much as possible. Congratulations on the new fly gear and beware it is rather addicting.


----------



## biehnfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Welcome to the addiction and say good by to all of your disposable income, spare time, and sanity. Awesome!


----------

